# Plug in usb flash drive to Curtis LT7029 tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I plug in usb flash drive to Curtis 7029 tablet when it is on with USB cable it says it unmounts and ready to remove and can't accept it and I can't read the files inside the flash drive.

But when I plug in usb flash drive when tablet off then turn tablet on it will mount and recognize the files in the flash drive. When I unmount it and try to mount it by plug in a different usb flash drive same thing happens it says it unmounts and ready to remove and can't accept it and I can't read the files inside the flash drive. 

Is there something wrong with the software inside or something or hardware problem inside ?

I actually I even returned the tablet and exchanged for a new one, but same thing happens.

What should I do to prevent this from happening ?

Thanks.


----------

